# Fireplace blower making screeching noise



## sxsrivas (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello folks ! You can see a video of it here 

When I take out the blower wheel the motor spins without any noise but with it make an aweful noise. 

Do I need to replace the motor and is this diy project ?  

Fire place is gas magnifice, see the pic for details.

Thank you again for sharing any advice


----------



## coaly (Oct 26, 2020)

A drop of oil on the bearings during the heating season is sometimes all that’s needed. I mix STP with light engine oil for extended lubrication. Did you try oiling it?

Sounds like a dry bushing. They need oil regularly. Sealed bearings not so much. Can you tell if it has bearings or bushings?


----------



## sxsrivas (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you , i doused it with oil and WD40 on the motor but that didn't seem to help.

I don't know how if the motor is bushing or bearings. I attached a picture of it below


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 27, 2020)

For what that blower costs I would just replace it.


----------



## sxsrivas (Oct 27, 2020)

Millbilly said:


> For what that blower costs I would just replace it.


Is this something a regular joe can handle ? Seems like I need to take the fireplace apart.


----------



## Millbilly (Oct 27, 2020)

Some you have to dissassemble and get it from inside the firebox. Some you can easily get it out from the service access where the valve is. Wish I could give you a more helpful answer but only you can tell if its within your ability.


----------

